# Safety Tip - Glasses with Magnetic Grips



## CalgaryPT (Dec 23, 2019)

Time to get new glasses in the new year, which reminded me of my big mistake five years ago. The glasses I bought back then had magnetic grips for sunglasses. They work great, except that rare earth magnets next to your eyes in a metal working shop is a _really_ bad idea. I should have swapped them out back then. Now that I know the hazard, I won't repeat it in January when I get new ones. I used to blow them off with the air hose (if I remembered), but I can't count the number of times I found a needle of death from the wire wheel stuck to it like in the pic below.

So if 2020 is the year your vision benefit kicks in again and you are getting new specs, don't do like I did five years ago.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 23, 2019)

My dad is also getting new glasses - he is going with actual glass - plastic simply scratches too much no matter how well advertised it is. Glass is heavy but stays clear and scratch free.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 23, 2019)

Yup.... had lathe swarth attach to the magnets on mine as well. 

Had one pair of plastic lenses.  Never again.  Glass for me.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 23, 2019)

Humm..I'm going to revisit the plastic vs. glass decision. I've always had plastic, but the main reason I need new ones is not due to a prescription change but because I had wear spots/scratch spots on them that interfere with my field of vision. I admit I don't use the "approved" cloth, just paper towels or tissue. After a few years they get too scratched. I wonder if glass is better than plastic for someone like me who uses tissue and paper towels to clean them?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 23, 2019)

Glass lenses cost more and weight more.  My life style is such that I don't have time to baby delicate plastic lenses.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 23, 2019)

I got lasik myself 12 years ago. Best decision of my life. Being free of glasses is wonderful. I still remember when I looked at a clock on the wall after laser did its work and saw the time it felt wonderful. I know its not for everyone but if you have a chance go for it.


----------

